# 365XL



## Kudu40 (Sep 26, 2019)

I recently bought a 365XL and right out of the box, one of the magazines didn't work. I contacted Sig and they wanted me to tweak the magazine to see if I could get it to work. I refused as then I would have altered the mag and they wouldn't replace it. Furthermore, I shouldn't have to tweak something that is brand new. I ordered another mag from my dealer and that one had the same issues. To make matters worse, Sig isn't standing behind their product. I have no confidence carrying this pistol on or off duty.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That XL is a cool looking pistol, but it seems like SIG (and others), are spitting out new designs, faster than they ever have before. Seriously, a lot of makers are having their customers doing their R&D work for them...JMHO.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

seven post and bashing Sig on a Sig forum.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow....Sig is usually good out of the box. This is not normal.
if i may ask- what is the mag doing or not doing? Perhaps someone here can help.

Edit: Oh heck- this thread is 2 years old!


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

It's not like a Sig mag not working because Sig has good mags. There's no shortage of mags out there that have problems though, I've never had a bad one from Sig and I had dozens and dozens of them but anything manufactured can have problems. but Sig not backing it up is not good. I've had very good luck with Sigs customer service but have read some issues lately. 
I had problems with two glock mags and most think their mags are bullet proof, not so.


----------

